# Do you and your husband really love each other? Here's a chance to prove it!



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

I'm looking for couples over 40 yrs old who have been together at least 10 years to take part in an experiment for the Daily Mail.

Apparently there is the science and equipment now (an MRI essentially) which, when you and your beloved are inside the scanner (separately), if a researcher asks you to recall that person and remember certain happy moments in your life that you've shared together - if you really do love this person - then a very very specific area of your brain will light up.

They want to show - using this science - that the brain embeds these memories forever - finding out you were pregnant after many failed attempts, having a longed-for baby together - and when we access them our love for the other person lights up our brains (which will be tracked in the scanner) like a christmas tree!

If you or someone you know is interested - do let me know: [email protected] I can explain more 
There's a fee of £400 on publication. 
There is also an arrangement fee of £150 if you recommend another couple and their story gets used.
Thanks!


----------

